# La fermeture du comptoir…



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2019)

Tiens, en passant, une actualité pas amusante du tout : *le comptoir est fermé* !!!!!! 
Encore un espace de liberté qui fout le camp ! Ou va t'on aller, nous les vieux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Décembre 2019)

Effectivement, plus de comptoir, obligé d'aller sur la terrasse non chauffée 





						À lire - Dézingué
					

Du temps où le taulier était encore là, les contributions au comptoir étaient modérées a priori. Et puis le Benjamin-en-chef est devenu pisse-copie, ça paye toujours mieux que garde-chiourme, quoique. Tout le monde peut s'accouder au coin du zinc, et il faut bien dire que ça a tourné à la foire...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2019)

En fait, c'est très simple ... Il suffirait de recréer tous les fils fermés dans le comptoir sous la terrasse et hop on recommence juste le temps que @aCLR   revienne pour faire montre de son autorité dictatoriale ! 

Argh ! J'oubliais qu'il doit être à l'affût dans le coin, un doigt sur la couture du pantalon et l'autre doigt sur la gâchette !


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tiens, en passant, une actualité pas amusante du tout : *le comptoir est fermé* !!!!!!
> Encore un espace de liberté qui fout le camp ! Ou va t'on aller, nous les vieux ?



Ne vois donc pas malice partout et compares ces deux images : 





​et



​La raison (bien) cachée est donc visiblement la suivante : dégager un espace supplémentaire pour y loger de la publicité => plus de pépettes pour le site.   
​Quant aux vieux ils ont les yeux ouverts et la mémoire en bon état ! 

Non mais !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ou va t'on aller, nous les vieux ?


J'ai bien une proposition , mais vous n'allez pas aimer


----------



## aCLR (1 Janvier 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ou va t'on aller, nous les vieux ?


À l'ephad pardi !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'ephad pardi !



Faudrait peut-être faire une mise à jour de tes logiciels : "Ils ont cru que ça ne pouvait pas être moi !" 

 Nous sommes en 2020 maintenant ! ​
Ces jeunes...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai bien une proposition , mais vous n'allez pas aimer





aCLR a dit:


> À l'ephad pardi !


Mon idée ne vous convient pas ?


----------



## boninmi (1 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'ephad pardi !


Ah ! C'est pour ça qu'il n'y a plus de modo pour le comptoir.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Ah ! C'est pour ça qu'il n'y a plus de modo pour le comptoir.


C'est pas l'inverse ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Faudrait peut-être faire une mise à jour de tes logiciels


Bin justement, il y en une de dispo. Seulement, j'hésite à l'installer…
Pour le moment, j'attends de voir comment vous supportez la transition.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'ephad pardi !



Sincèrement, je préfèrerais me retrouver dans le "thread post mortem" ... Il faut savoir tirer sa révérence avec dignité !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Bin justement, il y en une de dispo. Seulement, j'hésite à l'installer…
> Pour le moment, j'attends de voir comment vous supportez la transition.



Officiellement, c'est Anthony qui serait à la manœuvre : "_Du temps où le taulier était encore là, les contributions au comptoir étaient modérées a priori. Et puis le Benjamin-en-chef est devenu pisse-copie, ça paye toujours mieux que garde-chiourme, quoique. Tout le monde peut s'accouder au coin du zinc, et il faut bien dire que ça a tourné à la foire d’empoigne, en l'absence de modérateur suffisamment asocial pour rester rivé à son écran 24/7.
Puisque les conditions qui avaient présidé à la création de cette section du forum ne sont plus réunies, *nous fermerons le comptoir le 31 décembre prochain*.
Cette décision affecte seulement le comptoir : la terrasse reste ouverte, et continuera d’accueillir des sujets divers, comme la salle de jeu, qui continuera à accueillir ses quiz et jeux. Le web ne manque pas d’espaces de discussion autour des « sujets inflammables », ce que les forums de MacGeneration n'ont probablement jamais eu vocation à devenir. En attendant la fermeture du comptoir, je reprends la modération, selon les termes originaux."_

Ce qui lui a valu son _surnom de "Dézingueur 2020"... _



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sincèrement, je préfèrerais me retrouver dans le "thread post mortem" ... Il faut savoir tirer sa révérence avec dignité !



Foin de paroles verbales, il paraît qu'elle adoucit les mœurs :


----------



## aCLR (2 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Officiellement


Ou pas, vous et moi devons faire attention à ne pas donner à la terrasse un parfum de comptoir. Si tel était le cas, une « màj de mes logiciels » de modération serait installée. Plus expéditive que celle qui tourne actuellement sur mon système encéphalique, elle n'attend que vos écarts pour s'activer ! #métaphoreinformatique #vœux2020


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou pas, vous et moi devons faire attention à ne pas donner à la terrasse un parfum de comptoir. Si tel était le cas, une « màj de mes logiciels » de modération serait installée. Plus expéditive que celle qui tourne actuellement sur mon système encéphalique, elle n'attend que vos écarts pour s'activer ! #métaphoreinformatique #vœux2020



On sait qu'on peut compter sur toi ! 

De toutes manières, à force de restreindre les espaces de liberté et de modérer de façon "plus expéditive", tu n'auras bientôt plus rien à modérer !


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> On sait qu'on peut compter sur toi !
> 
> De toutes manières, à force de restreindre les espaces de liberté et de modérer de façon "plus expéditive", tu n'auras bientôt plus rien à modérer !



À ce sujet, intéressante réflexion d'un ami : 

"_Les tauliers ont foutu à la poubelle des années de discussions !! Ca mérite des explications de leur part !!
Je trouve ça tout à fait méprisant pour les gens qui ont contribué au forum._"

"Méprisant" le mot est juste !


----------



## boninmi (3 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À ce sujet, intéressante réflexion d'un ami :
> 
> "_Les tauliers ont foutu à la poubelle des années de discussions !! Ca mérite des explications de leur part !!
> Je trouve ça tout à fait méprisant pour les gens qui ont contribué au forum._"
> ...


Je ne suis pas sûr que cette interprétation soit correcte (je parle de l'expression "_Les tauliers ont foutu à la poubelle_"; pour ce qui est du reste du jugement, je laisse à ton ami le droit de penser ce qu'il veut).
- le sujet est fermé, il n'est pas supprimé (même s'il est probable que pour nous, ça revienne au même); il est arrivé maintes fois par le passé qu'un sujet fermé soir ré-ouvert (même s'il y a peu de chances ici)
- le contenu n'a pas disparu
- il y a des copies à de nombreux endroits (serveurs de MacG, sans compter tous les moteurs de recherche dont le boulot est d'aspirer tous les contenus web tout le temps pour les indexer, les analyser, les utiliser pour les pubs ciblées, ...).

Qu'il y ait de nombreux endroits où discuter de tout, soit. Qu'ils soient fréquentés par des personnes aussi intéressantes qu'ici reste à voir. Qu'ils disposent de modérateurs bénévoles aussi.

Je suis hors sujet ? C'est de l'actualité, amusante ou pas, non ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que cette interprétation soit correcte (je parle de l'expression "_Les tauliers ont foutu à la poubelle_"; pour ce qui est du reste du jugement, je laisse à ton ami le droit de penser ce qu'il veut).
> Qu'il y ait de nombreux endroits où discuter de tout, soit. Qu'ils soient fréquentés par des personnes aussi intéressantes qu'ici reste à voir. Qu'ils disposent de modérateurs bénévoles aussi.
> Je suis hors sujet ? C'est de l'actualité, amusante ou pas, non ?



Tout ce que tu peux raconter sur la présence de ce qui est "effacé" pour les posteurs sur différents serveurs, tout le monde -dont mon ami- le sait. 
Que les modérateurs soient bénévoles, également.

Dans ce qui a été "escamoté" il y avait des fils fort intéressants, tel celui sur le traité de Maastricht dont on m'a rapporté qu'il avait été particulièrement fourni.
Par contre on a vu une personne dont le _premier_ post au bar a constitué en l'ouverture d'un thread "politiquement" très "_engagé_" sans que la modération y trouve a redire.

Le terme de "mépris" employé par mon ami te choque ? C'est gentil de la part d'une personne qui s'est fait traiter "d'asocial" par un admin...



> C'est de l'actualité, amusante ou pas, non ?


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Janvier 2020)

Je vois que tout le monde reste poli mais on sent des histoires anciennes  qui refont surface 
que seuls les anciens du forum comme vous peuvent en parler.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Je vois que tout le monde reste poli mais on sent des histoires anciennes  qui refont surface que seuls les anciens du forum comme vous peuvent en parler.



Rassures-toi : tu n'es pas le plus "neuf" ici !


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Janvier 2020)

Si tu le dit je respectes, mais je ne suis pas au courant de ces querelles de clocher et
comme dirait les autres  : "Cela ne nous regardes pas"


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2020)

*J'espère ne pas avoir oublié de messages sur la route de la migration vers cette nouvelle discussion. Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est ici que ça se passe !*


----------



## Madalvée (3 Janvier 2020)

Je pense que c'est juste le temps du #DryJanuary.


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> *J'espère ne pas avoir oublié de messages sur la route de la migration vers cette nouvelle discussion. Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est ici que ça se passe !*


Et bien bonne soirée à tout le monde, à présent pour ma part ça se passe au dodo


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tiens, en passant, une actualité pas amusante du tout : *le comptoir est fermé* !!!!!!
> Encore un espace de liberté qui fout le camp ! Ou va t'on aller, nous les vieux ?


@thebiglebowsky
Pourquoi tu as ouvert ce topic ?


----------



## boninmi (3 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le terme de "mépris" employé par mon ami te choque ?


Je n'ai pas dit ça. Si vous saviez déjà ce que j'ai voulu préciser, dont acte. Je ne défends pas forcément la décision qui a été prise. En admettant que les motivations soient solides, les explications pourraient certes être plus étayées. Mais un forum, ce n'est pas une démocratie. Par ailleurs, je ne suis pas le mieux placé pour en juger. Je sors.



Jura39 a dit:


> @thebiglebowsky
> Pourquoi tu as ouvert ce topic ?





aCLR a dit:


> *J'espère ne pas avoir oublié de messages sur la route de la migration vers cette nouvelle discussion. Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est ici que ça se passe !*


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> On sait qu'on peut compter sur toi !


Eh ouais, il n'y avait pas d'autre _"qu'on"_ pour s"y coller…


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De toutes manières, à force de restreindre les espaces de liberté et de modérer de façon "plus expéditive", tu n'auras bientôt plus rien à modérer !


Un espace de liberté perdu, dix de retrouvés – l'internet est vaste…


TimeCapsule a dit:


> À ce sujet, intéressante réflexion d'un ami :


Lemmy ?


> "_Les tauliers ont foutu à la poubelle des années de discussions !! Ca mérite des explications de leur part !!
> Je trouve ça tout à fait méprisant pour les gens qui ont contribué au forum._"
> 
> "Méprisant" le mot est juste !


L'annonce faite par Anthony n'était-elle pas assez claire pour ton ami ?!


boninmi a dit:


> un forum, ce n'est pas une démocratie


On peut donc considérer qu'un espace de liberté tel que feu le comptoir n'était pas à proprement parlé un espace de libertés, mais plutôt un espace autorisé, hé hé.


boninmi a dit:


> En admettant que les motivations soient solides, les explications pourraient certes être plus étayées


L'annonce faite par Anthony n'était-elle pas assez claire ? (bis)


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> #DryJanuary


Quand certains ne dépassent jamais le #dryday…


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2020)

Je vous remets l'annonce au cas où… 


			
				Anthony dans – {À lire} Dézingué – le 12 décembre 2019 a dit:
			
		

> Du temps où le taulier était encore là, les contributions au comptoir étaient modérées _a priori_. Et puis le Benjamin-en-chef est devenu pisse-copie, ça paye toujours mieux que garde-chiourme, quoique. Tout le monde peut s'accouder au coin du zinc, et il faut bien dire que ça a tourné à la foire d’empoigne, en l'absence de modérateur suffisamment asocial pour rester rivé à son écran 24/7.
> 
> Puisque les conditions qui avaient présidé à la création de cette section du forum ne sont plus réunies, *nous fermerons le comptoir le 31 décembre prochain*.
> 
> Cette décision affecte seulement le comptoir : la terrasse reste ouverte, et continuera d’accueillir des sujets divers, comme la salle de jeu, qui continuera à accueillir ses quiz et jeux. Le web ne manque pas d’espaces de discussion autour des _« sujets inflammables »_, ce que les forums de MacGeneration n'ont probablement jamais eu vocation à devenir. En attendant la fermeture du comptoir, je reprends la modération, selon les termes originaux.


…vous auriez besoin d'une explication de texte d'en relire les termes.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> On peut donc considérer qu'un espace de liberté tel que feu le comptoir n'était pas à proprement parlé un espace de libertés, mais plutôt un espace autorisé, hé hé.



Déjà un candidat pour le Prix Georg Orwell 2020. 


T'as de l'avenir dans la communication gouvernementale. (quelque soit le gouvernement)




aCLR a dit:


> *J'espère ne pas avoir oublié de messages sur la route de la migration vers cette nouvelle discussion. Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est ici que ça se passe !*



Si ! T'as oublié ma réponse à la vidéo de Time Capsule.



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Foin de paroles verbales, il paraît qu'elle adoucit les mœurs :




Pour la musique, les mœurs, le comptoir, France Gall :


----------



## aCLR (4 Janvier 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Déjà un candidat pour le Prix Georg Orwell 2020.
> 
> 
> T'as de l'avenir dans la communication gouvernementale. (quelque soit le gouvernement)


Communication _d'entreprise_ s'te plaît 
☞ Macgeneration ☜ est une SARL !

Maintenant, si je te parais un peu trop _corporate_ bah tant mieux, ai-je envie de dire !



Moonwalker a dit:


> Si ! T'as oublié ma réponse à la vidéo de Time Capsule.


Elle comptait un peu pour du beurre celle-là, nan ?!


----------



## aCLR (4 Janvier 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Georg Orwell 2020.


C'est marrant, je pensais que toi et moi étions d'accord sur le qualificatif adossé au prix mentionné, la Novlangue.

Je vais donc te redonner ma définition afin que tu puisses, ou pas, la valider de nouveau. En plus ça tombe bien, il y a ici même une matière « novlanguesque » pour alimenter mon propos.


Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi tu as ouvert ce topic ?


Cette forme d'expression simplifiant la forme interrogative à sa plus simple expression, une adverbe interrogatif suivi d'un sujet verbe à la forme affirmative et ponctué du glyphe point d'interrogation, flirte davantage avec le principe même de la novlangue que ma remarque.

Tu te rappelles que macgeneration est une société anonyme patin-couffin. Et dans le système libéral, une _boîte_, au-delà du fait qu'elle détient un droit de vie et de mort sur l'ensemble de ces filiales [je dis ça uniquement pour donner un semblant de lien avec le sujet qui nous préoccupe ici], cette _boîte_ donc, attend de ces collaborateurs et collaboratrices d'être en accord avec les challenges venant du siège patin-couffin.

Ainsi, et pour revenir à nos oignons, ma remarque n'est que le reflet d'un esprit d'entreprise comme il s'en rencontre _all around the world wide workplaces_. Zélée ou pas, celle-ci n'a vraiment rien à voir avec une formule du type novlangue. Je peux me tromper, ça m'arrive assez souvent, mais sur ce coup je suis plutôt confiant.

Bref, c'est _bullshit_ et compagnie ce que tu me dis ! Hi hi hi 

(promis, la prochaine fois je passe directement à la dernière ligne)


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Elle comptait un peu pour du beurre celle-là, nan ?!


Ben non. Minutieusement choisie. Même le clip était d'à propos. 



aCLR a dit:


> C'est marrant, je pensais que toi et moi étions d'accord sur le qualificatif adossé au prix mentionné, la Novlangue.



Cela y participe en plein. Le concept d'un espace "autorisé" opposé à un espace "de liberté". C'est très dans la tendance du moment, avec ces manifestations dites "autorisées" dans la limite de zones définies, alors qu'on dispose de la liberté constitutionnelle de manifester et celle de circuler. Bon, on m'objectera qu'elles sont tout autant réprimées, autorisées ou pas.

Je le redis, t'as de l'avenir au gouvernement. Si ce n'est celui-là, ce sera le suivant. 


Concernant la fermeture du comptoir, elle satisfait surtout deux ou trois individus que certains propos tenus (souvent des faits sourcés repris de la presse mainstream) dérangeaient dans leur petit confort moral et idéologique. Plutôt que d'engager une discussion argumentée, comme on en avait encore il y a quelques années, à l'époque de Chardon et de Cratès par exemple, ils n'avaient que l'invective au clavier, souvent la même. Ils reproduisaient ainsi l'indigence intellectuelle qui est le lieu commun des Tweeter et autres Facebook. Au bout du compte, je n'estime pas y avoir perdu grand chose, les dessins de KAK à la rigueur mais je les retrouverai ailleurs.

Je vois dans cette fermeture le premier effet collatéral des nouvelles lois scélérates qui entreront en vigueur dans les prochaines semaines. MacGeneration ne veut pas prendre le risque de s'exposer aux foudres de la dictature de ces imbéciles malheureux, c'est une décision tout-à-fait légitime et que je comprends parfaitement.


----------



## shub22 (4 Janvier 2020)

Effectivement le traité de Maastricht ça remonte à loin: je crois que j'étais pas né d'ailleurs.
Attention quand même à l'avertissement de notre modérateur de ne pas reproduire ici ce qui s'est passé là-bas: je pense à des écarts de langage un peu fatals. Qui n'étaient pas des écarts d'ailleurs mais le reflet d'une idéologie qui tend à devenir si on n'y prend pas garde la tendance actuelle comme cette justification du nazisme en revenant à l'étymologie national-socialisme vous vous souvenez ? Un autre modérateur était intervenu d'ailleurs...

"_Tout est bon chez le cochon_ "(proverbe alsacien)


----------



## aCLR (4 Janvier 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cela y participe en plein.


D'accord… Je vais donc réviser ma définition de la _novlangue_ et y intégrer la rhétorique comme élément consécutif d'une dérive langagière visant à manipuler les foules hébétées. Je te remercie pour cette mise à jour…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2020)

shub22 a dit:


> Effectivement le traité de Maastricht ça remonte à loin: je crois que j'étais pas né d'ailleurs.
> Attention quand même à l'avertissement de notre modérateur de ne pas reproduire ici ce qui s'est passé là-bas: je pense à des écarts de langage un peu fatals. Qui n'étaient pas des écarts d'ailleurs mais le reflet d'une idéologie qui tend à devenir si on n'y prend pas garde la tendance actuelle comme cette justification du nazisme en revenant à l'étymologie national-socialisme vous vous souvenez ? Un autre modérateur était intervenu d'ailleurs...
> 
> "_Tout est bon chez le cochon_ "(proverbe alsacien)



Purée les gars ! On a un lèche-bottes et un donneur de leçons en plus de @aCLR  ... Là, on est fichus !


----------



## shub22 (4 Janvier 2020)

*thebiglebowsky y'a que votre pseudo qui est drôle et sympathique et Jeff Bridges a composé un personnage loufoque.
Pas votre cas visiblement!  Alors changez de pseudo
On n'est pas au marché: aux bestiaux aux cochons... ou ce que vous voulez ce qui semble être plus votre place*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2020)

... Alors ? On s'énerve ? ...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> D'accord… Je vais donc réviser ma définition de la _novlangue_ et y intégrer la rhétorique comme élément consécutif d'une dérive langagière visant à manipuler les foules hébétées. Je te remercie pour cette mise à jour…



Ça me rappelle un livre que j'ai lu il y a longtemps : _LTI_ de Victor Klemperer.

Il faudrait d'ailleurs que j'y retourne, histoire de le confronté avec notre époque.


----------



## boninmi (4 Janvier 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Alors ? On s'énerve ? ...


La Vache ne rit plus.
De mon temps, deux marques se faisaient concurrence: La Vache qui Rit et La Vache Sérieuse. Du fromage fondu toutes les deux.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> La Vache qui Rit et La Vache Sérieuse


Le fameux slogan de la vache sérieuse  

“Le rire est le propre de l’homme ! Le sérieux celui de la vache ! La vache sérieuse. On la trouve dans les maisons sérieuses.”

Et le slogan de la vache qui rit 

“Le rire est le propre de l’homme… et de La vache qui rit”


----------



## boninmi (4 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le fameux slogan de la vache sérieuse
> 
> “Le rire est le propre de l’homme ! Le sérieux celui de la vache ! La vache sérieuse. On la trouve dans les maisons sérieuses.”
> 
> ...


La Saone et Loire n'est pas loin du Jura ...  
Nous avons des références culturelles communes ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2020)

Le plus rigolo de l'histoire, c'est que le modo ne s'est pas rendu compte qu'en créant le fil La fermeture du comptoir…, c'est la tronche du Bigounet qui apparaît. 
Et, quand on a un peu de mémoire, c'est franchement hilarant !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le plus rigolo de l'histoire, c'est que le modo ne s'est pas rendu compte qu'en créant le fil La fermeture du comptoir…, c'est la tronche du Bigounet qui apparaît.
> Et, quand on a un peu de mémoire, c'est franchement hilarant !



Arffffff ! Je n'avais pas fait attention ! 

C'est donc pour cette raison que Juju croyait que j'avais initié le fil !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2020)

Je vais donc de ce pas demander à @shub22 de ne pas s'incruster dans *MON* fil !  ... Je plaisante, bien évidemment !


----------



## shub22 (4 Janvier 2020)

Après que ce fil se soit terminé, y aura-t-il un fil s'appelant "_la fermeture de la fermeture du comptoir_" ?
c'est comme la télé volontiers nombriliste, avec les _Enfants de la télé_. C'est vrai qu'avec les heures, les jours, voire les années de télé enregistrée qu'ils ont au compteur l'émission a bien encore un siècle devant elle!

allez bonne année à tous (tes)


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2020)

shub22 a dit:


> Effectivement le traité de Maastricht ça remonte à loin: je crois que j'étais pas né d'ailleurs.



Curieux :






Tu affiches donc au compteur un âge de 63a.
Il se trouve que ce fameux traité date de début 1992, date à laquelle tu devais avoir (à la louche) 36a...

Ta culture historique ébahit les foules !



shub22 a dit:


> Attention quand même à l'avertissement de notre modérateur de ne pas reproduire ici ce qui s'est passé là-bas: je pense à des écarts de langage un peu fatals. Qui n'étaient pas des écarts d'ailleurs mais le reflet d'une idéologie qui tend à devenir si on n'y prend pas garde la tendance actuelle comme cette justification du nazisme en revenant à l'étymologie national-socialisme vous vous souvenez ? Un autre modérateur était intervenu d'ailleurs..



Outre le fait que tu ne sembles pas être "modo" (s'il y avait un vote, aucune chance pour toi), ta péroraison sur l'idéologie que tu vilipendes à plaisir fait bien... marrer !
Quand on constate la "qualité" de ta mémoire historique pour des faits s'étant produits il y a 28 ans, on ne peut être que dubitatif quant à la valeur des jugements que tu formules sur des faits remontant à 75 ans, âge auquel tu n'étais certainement pas de ce monde...
Bien évidemment, il est plus confortable de s'acheter du "prêt-à-penser" auprès d'officines qui ne manquent pas, plutôt que de se former un jugement soi-même à partir de faits constatés ou rapportés par des témoins dignes de foi (il y a plus fiable que Staline en la matière) !

C'est ce qui différencie l'homme de l'animal !

À propos d'animal, tu serais bien inspiré de changer ton avatar : la réalité, c'est une "*Vache qui fait rire*" !


----------



## shub22 (4 Janvier 2020)

on se calme *TimeCapsule!
On met l'âge qu'on veut en s'inscrivant: quand aux fachos ici, ça m'intéresse franchement pas*


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2020)

shub22 a dit:


> on se calme *TimeCapsule!
> On met l'âge qu'on veut en s'inscrivant: quand aux fachos ici, ça m'intéresse franchement pas*



Pauvre minet : il a honte de son âge et ressent le besoin de "rectifier la réalité" !
C'est le propres des idéologues (pour rester poli)...

Ta place est sur les fameux "réseaux sociaux" et non ici !

Mais j'ai une bonne nouvelle pour toi, grand pourfendeur de l'islamophobie (avec Orphanis que tu applaudissais) : il suffit de réciter sa prière en arabe pour éviter le grand sourire Attaque à Villejuif : l'assaillant a crié «Allah akbar» plusieurs fois.

Elle est pas belle la vie des asociaux ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2020)

shub22 a dit:


> on se calme *TimeCapsule!
> On met l'âge qu'on veut en s'inscrivant: quand aux fachos ici, ça m'intéresse franchement pas*



Je ne vois pas l'avantage de mentir sur son âge quand on s'inscrit ... un mensonge appelle un autre mensonge et j'en arrive même à douter que tu sois vraiment une vache ! 

Quant aux "écarts de langage fatals" tu sembles n'avoir de leçons à attendre de personne, n'est-il pas ? 

Là-dessus, je te laisse, je retourne à ma foire aux cochons me faire tire-bouchonner la queue pour la prochaine présentation !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2020)

En fait, et après mûre réflexion, on s'amuse pas mal ici ...   
Profitons en un max, et sans vouloir être un oiseau de mauvaise envergure (comme dirait mon voisin !), espérons que cela dure !


----------



## aCLR (4 Janvier 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça me rappelle un livre que j'ai lu il y a longtemps : _LTI_ de Victor Klemperer.


Qu'Orwell se soit inspiré du nazisme pour dresser le décor de son roman, c'est un fait admis par tous. Par contre, corréler mon propos avec un essai ou une politique, désolé mais ça ne colle pas vraiment…


----------



## aCLR (4 Janvier 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, et après mûre réflexion, on s'amuse pas mal ici ...


C'est également ce que je me suis dis…

_« Après s'être tiré la bourre dans post-mortem, les actus assommantes et s'être tiré la nouille sur les dernières vroum vroum, mes p'tits gars seront bien content de se finir ici, hi hi hi…_ »


----------



## Anthony (4 Janvier 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que cette interprétation soit correcte



Elle est même complètement fausse. Mais comme le « officiellement », c'est du complot facile, du branlange de nouille à la petite semaine. Donc :

- oui, je suis le seul responsable de la fermeture du comptoir ;
- non, la politique de la boite n'a rien à voir dedans, bien au contraire ;
- non, aucun contenu n'a été supprimé, le comptoir a seulement été archivé ;
- oui, certaines contributions étaient probablement pénalement répréhensibles ;
- non, je n'ai aucune envie de passer mes soirées et mes weekends à jouer au censeur (distribuer les points entre les nostalgiques de la dictature stalinienne et les apprentis néofa, très peu pour moi).

_Ergo _(non, pas lui, l’autre), la fermeture et l'archivage du comptoir. Le reste…



Moonwalker a dit:


> Je vois dans cette fermeture le premier effet collatéral des nouvelles lois scélérates qui entreront en vigueur dans les prochaines semaines. MacGeneration ne veut pas prendre le risque de s'exposer aux foudres de la dictature de ces imbéciles malheureux, c'est une décision tout-à-fait légitime et que je comprends parfaitement.



Quand l'hôpital rencontre la charité. Souvent, tu m'exaspères. Mais franchement, ne change pas d'un iota, c'est bien comme ça.

(Et donc @shub22 et @TimeCapsule n'ont visiblement pas compris : le comptoir n'a pas été fermé pour être rouvert par ailleurs. Considérez ceci comme mon premier — et dernier — avertissement.)


----------



## shub22 (5 Janvier 2020)

comment peut-on se désabonner de ce topic ou d'une topic en particulier j'ai pas trouvé ? Une réponse en appelle une autre donc le mieux pour moi est de se désabonner ça évite les (mauvaises) tentations. Je parle de désabonnement de ce topic bien sur pas des autres
en plus c'est vraiment pas intéressant ces chamailleries: souvent hélas les topics de discussion "libres" se mettent à dériver. On se comprend pas franchement bien sur des discussions dont on saisit pas franchement l'objet (un item a été fermé sur décision de l'administration point c'est tout pourquoi revenir là-dessus?) et où il manque évidemment le contact direct je veux dire physique d'une voix, des gestes et où on voit les réactions à ce qu'on dit ce qui fait que lorsque cela est absent on a tendance à s'emballer assez vite parfois surtout si l'on sent une ambiance langagière propice avec des rancœurs derrière aussi peut-être


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Janvier 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Quand l'hôpital rencontre la charité. Souvent, tu m'exaspères. Mais franchement, ne change pas d'un iota, c'est bien comme ça.



Ben moi, c'est comme cela que je l'interprète. C'est peut-être un peu sur-joué, je ne suis pas dans vos têtes (j'ai assez à faire avec la mienne).

Une chose pour laquelle je suis d'accord avec vous deux : le comptoir est un peu comme le lait sur le feu. Il a besoin d'une attention constante sinon ça monte vite et déborde. Et puis je me suis bien rendu compte que certains sujets avaient tourné au monologue.

De toute façon, mon sujet préféré dans le Bar est et restera celui consacré au football. Bientôt l'EURO !


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Qu'Orwell se soit inspiré du nazisme pour dresser le décor de son roman, c'est un fait admis par tous. Par contre, corréler mon propos avec un essai ou une politique, désolé mais ça ne colle pas vraiment…



C'est l'idée générale qu'on évoquait, la manipulation par les mots, qui m'a fait repenser au livre de Victor Klemperer. Juste une réflexion "à voix haute".

Pour que ce soit bien clair. Ma remarque sur "autorisé" et "liberté" n'était pas une attaque concernant la fermeture du Comptoir. J'ai simplement trouvé la formule astucieuse et très _dans l'ère du temps_. Je ne traite personne ici de "nazi" ou d'ennemi de la liberté d'expression.

Je préférais quand le Comptoir était ouvert, mais puisque les conditions à son bon fonctionnement ne sont plus remplies… la messe est dite. Allons en paix.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Janvier 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> De toute façon, mon sujet préféré dans le Bar est et restera celui consacré au football. Bientôt l'EURO !



Chouette ! On va pouvoir se friter à mort !  

Laissez vos Légions d'Honneur au placard ... Cette année, c'est pour nous !!!!  

On ne peut pas avoir la même chance 2 fois !!!!


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> De toute façon, mon sujet préféré dans le Bar est et restera celui consacré au football.


Faudrait demander une dérogation au taulier pour que dragao  puisse y participer. Je n'aime pas vraiment le foot, mais le fil était sympa à lire, et ses interventions roboratives même si brut de décoffrage.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Janvier 2020)

shub22 a dit:


> comment peut-on se désabonner de ce topic ou d'une topic en particulier j'ai pas trouvé ?


En un clic sur :


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Janvier 2020)

On peut commencer par la coupe de France, histoire de se mettre en forme


----------



## boninmi (5 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> On peut commencer par la coupe de France, histoire de se mettre en forme


A bas le foot.  
(ah je sens que je vais réussir à faire fermer ce fil  ).


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Janvier 2020)

Chacun son truc, ouvres un topic ping-pong


----------



## boninmi (5 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Chacun son truc, ouvres un topic ping-pong


J'aime pas le sport. Sauf la randonnée en Ardèche.


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Janvier 2020)

Et bien voilà, c'est TB aussi


----------



## Anthony (5 Janvier 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une chose pour laquelle je suis d'accord avec vous deux : le comptoir est un peu comme le lait sur le feu. Il a besoin d'une attention constante sinon ça monte vite et déborde.




C’est bien dit, et c’est exactement ça.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> J'aime pas le sport. Sauf la randonnée en Ardèche.


J'attend ton invitation


----------



## boninmi (5 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'attend ton invitation


Dès que les gros rhumes seront passés ...  
Je prends note ...


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Janvier 2020)




----------



## boninmi (5 Janvier 2020)

Ou mieux encore  :


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Ou mieux encore  :


Eh oui , ils ne savent pas tout


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Janvier 2020)

Perso la seule que je fais c'est celle des impôts


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Janvier 2020)

Wouah ça c'est Meetic


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Wouah ça c'est Meetic


Non un apéro en terrasse a Vallon pont d'arc


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Janvier 2020)

Avant ou après la randonnée ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Avant ou après la randonnée ?


Après enfin , un peu de logique


----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une chose pour laquelle je suis d'accord avec vous deux : le comptoir est un peu comme le lait sur le feu. Il a besoin d'une attention constante sinon ça monte vite et déborde.


C'est bien ça, et c'est exactement dit.


----------



## Lio70 (5 Janvier 2020)

Quoi? Notre fil des suicidés fermé après 378 pages de bons et loyaux services...
Meilleurs voeux à tous pour 2020 ! Une année pleine de rires, de pilules et prothèses en titane !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Janvier 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Quoi? Notre fil des suicidés fermé après 378 pages de bons et loyaux services...
> Meilleurs voeux à tous pour 2020 ! Une année pleine de rires, de pilules et prothèses en titane !




Pour les visiteurs béotiens, au premier abord, ce fil était la *caution morale* du forum qui mettait en avant la *fibre humanitaire* des participants ... Enfin, ça, c'était ce qu'ils pensaient avant qu'ils n'y pénètrent ...  ... 

Si Draga était encore là, il ne parlerait pas de "fibre" humanitaire, mais plutôt de "chibre" ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Janvier 2020)

Plus sérieusement, je n'oublierai jamais tout ce que ce forum m'a apporté pendant plus de 18 années ... Il m'a aidé à traverser des périodes sombres de mon existence et j'y ai rencontré des personnes extraordinaires avec qui les échanges ont été vraiment salutaires ! 

OK, tout ça est "virtuel", mais c'est du virtuel de compèt ! 

J'y ai croisé de l'amitié, de la compassion, de l'humour et de la dérision ... Et, toutes ces personnes, je ne pourrai jamais les remercier comme elles le méritent.

Alors, je me contente aujourd'hui d'un simple "merci" ... Merci d'avoir été là pour moi et surtout, restez comme vous êtes ! 

Oserais-je dire que je vous aime ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Janvier 2020)

J’associe mes remerciements à ceux de the Big!
je ne listerai pas tous ceux que j’ai rencontré ici d’autant que la plupart ne fréquentent plus ces lieux depuis des années déjà...
moi il y a quelques mois maintenant que j’ai jeté l’éponge devant l’ambiance actuelle que ce soit du site macG ou de ces forums.... évolution qui ne fait que suivre celle des clients (je devrais dire « consommateurs » ) d’Apple.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour les visiteurs béotiens, au premier abord, ce fil était la *caution morale* du forum qui mettait en avant la *fibre humanitaire* des participants ... Enfin, ça, c'était ce qu'ils pensaient avant qu'ils n'y pénètrent ...  ...



Évoquer une "caution morale" en ces lieux, c'est... comme croire au père Noël désormais ! 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si Draga était encore là, il ne parlerait pas de "fibre" humanitaire, mais plutôt de "chibre" ...



Comme quoi on ne peut parler de n'importe quoi avec n'importe qui !


----------



## Lio70 (6 Janvier 2020)

Dans 10 jours, je fêterai mon 16ème anniversaire de MacGéen. Je pense à tous les bons moments passés en votre compagnie - tant virtuelle que réelle pour certains - et je vous dis aussi merci. Je repense en particulier à l'Apple Expo de 2004 à Paris (tant l'officielle présentée par Phil Schiller que la "sauvage") puis l'AES que j'avais organisé avec Foguenne à Liège, puis celle d'Avignon par MacHélène. Ces contacts virtuels délirants avec Amok et Sonnyboy, sans oublier les croissants de Robertav et les conversations sur le Toubarvert. Et aussi, car il ne faut pas l'oublier, merci aux fondateurs de MacGénération et ses animateurs, sans qui ceci ne serait pas arrivé.

J'ajoute une pensée émue pour les disparus. Golf, si tu nous vois...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Janvier 2020)

Donc vous avez une âme finalement ??!!


----------



## boninmi (7 Janvier 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Donc vous avez une âme finalement ??!!


Objets inanimés, avez vous donc une âme
Qui s'attache à notre âme et la force d'aimer ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Ne me dites pas que la fermeture du comptoir a un rapport avec ce topic ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Donc vous avez une âme finalement ??!!



Aucun risque : que des asociaux ici !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ne me dites pas que la fermeture du comptoir a un rapport avec ce topic ?


Non rassure-toi. C'était à cause des duettistes qui par le niveau de leur conversation réussiraient à faire passer Zemmour pour un pote de Besancenot.


----------



## aCLR (18 Janvier 2020)

N'oublie pas ces "complotistes" avec qui tu as perdu usé pas mal de temps claviers, hé hé.


----------

